# HorrorBid.com 80's contest



## Last_Chance (Oct 16, 2009)

"All you movie buffs, Horrorbid.com is having a 80's movie contest with "throwback week" check them out on face book.


----------



## LadyAlthea (Sep 11, 2008)

HA! you beat me too it!!!!!!!

http://www.horrorbid.com

it really is a great site for all things horror related


----------

